# TPF Member Websites



## Eventer (Dec 6, 2009)

If any members on here have there own photography website can the post a link? Just keen to loomk at some website layouts etc  Thanks!!


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 6, 2009)

I designed it myself. Link is on my sig.....


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 6, 2009)

you can have a look at mine www.lightart.ca


----------



## Eventer (Dec 6, 2009)

HikinMike said:


> I designed it myself. Link is on my sig.....


 Wow thats brilliant!! Impressive sneic photo and just as aweome animal one, Particuly love the birds


----------



## Eventer (Dec 6, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> you can have a look at mine www.lightart.ca


 aww i love the baby photos!!


----------



## KalaMarie (Dec 6, 2009)

HikinMike said:


> I designed it myself. Link is on my sig.....


 
Your website is lovely!


----------



## mikesphoto (Dec 6, 2009)

Michael Straub Photography | Wedding Photographer in the Poconos | Mt Pocono Photographer


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 6, 2009)

Eventer said:


> Wow thats brilliant!! Impressive sneic photo and just as aweome animal one, Particuly love the birds





KalaMarie said:


> Your website is lovely!



Thanks! :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## jdapho (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is mine: Jamie Damiani Photography
Its just a free one until I can afford a nicer one


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine is in my sig... I need to learn how to do  CSS, JavaScript, and HTML so I can customize it a bit more.
 I had about 4000 hits on it last month, but only 400 so far this month. I need to figure out how to get it out there better.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> Mine is in my sig... I need to learn how to do CSS, JavaScript, and HTML so I can customize it a bit more.
> I had about 4000 hits on it last month, but only 400 so far this month. I need to figure out how to get it out there better.


You will need to look at writing 'standards compliant code', XHTML, CSS, DOM Scripting.

Checkout www.w3schools.com (World Wide Web (W3) Consortium) and Google Analytics for SEO info.


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothing special on mine, but you are welcome to look: www.lyncca.com


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 7, 2009)

My wife made and coded mine.

Pierre Bourgault Photographe


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Dec 7, 2009)

follow the lonk to ours if you like.  It is a first try and a work in progress


----------



## jubb (Dec 12, 2009)

My Amazing photography website (wink)


----------



## craig (Dec 12, 2009)

craigblankphoto.com

)'(


----------



## Arman's Photography (Dec 15, 2009)

Armans Photography- Ontario based Wedding and Event Photography


----------



## itznfb (Dec 15, 2009)

You guys have some great sites. I tried to buy one of those templates but found that it was more difficult than I though to customize it. :thumbdown:


----------



## javier (Dec 19, 2009)

I have enjoyed viewing the various sites. A reminder to me, that I really need to get mine finished.


----------

